# 2018 hard starting below -15 C



## Jake the bosun (Nov 3, 2020)

I had a blue snowblower in the 1980's .... it was REMARKABLE! 
So, years later after going through a few others including a red one or two, I bought a YT624. It too is REMARKABLE !
Only glitch is it doesn't want to start when colder than -15C (which it is a lot in Yukon). Took it to the dealer when new, they said it has no problem. I say yeah OK, when in a heated shop, but it will not start when very cold, but fires up instantly if I remove the airbox and trickle a tiny bit of gas into the carb opening. No matter how cold, even at -35C.

Maybe a primer?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF.
minus 35 c would be hard on any machine, try going to a full syntech 0w30 oil like yamaha specs for that machine , keep a can of starter fluid give it a small shot as close as possible to the carb intake drill a small hole through the sheet metal there if needed that allows the fluid to get in. 
you can also in place of starter fluid use brake cleaner or carb cleaner using the tube that comes with the cans,to direct the shot in.

good luck mother nature up there means doing a lot of odd things


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

does it not have a primer? i think it is rare to see a snowblower without a primer. the primer should do the same as trickling a bit of gas into the carb.


----------



## Jake the bosun (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for quick replies!
Capchas; It is predictable as heck, if it is -15C or lower, no start without removing carb air box and trickeling in a bit of gas. (Yeah minus 35 C is pretty cold, good thing it's not propane powered huh? ) I hate starter fluid....but if I have to.
No primer Crazziewolfie, just a choke.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i don't like starter either , good old brake or carb cleaner works just as well when sprayed down the carb neck drill a tube sized hole right over the choke plate, give it a shot close the chock hit the start button

gods country where you are, been there a few years back dawson and whitehorse


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

do you start it full throttle full choke? that sometimes helps make it start easier without a primer. 

i would also agree on using brake or carb cleaner as starting fluid over starting fluid.


----------



## Jake the bosun (Nov 3, 2020)

'START' position is full open throttle and full closed choke. 
I'm making the modifications as we talk. 
"Chlorinated" or "Non-chlorinated" (I don't want to ask the Pro- Environment sector!)


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

non-chlorinated is likely better since you will be burning it. just make sure you get stuff that is flammable.


----------



## Jake the bosun (Nov 3, 2020)

Tested (in shop) and seems to work smooth. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Jake the bosun said:


> I had a blue snowblower in the 1980's .... it was REMARKABLE!
> So, years later after going through a few others including a red one or two, I bought a YT624. It too is REMARKABLE !
> Only glitch is it doesn't want to start when colder than -15C (which it is a lot in Yukon). Took it to the dealer when new, they said it has no problem. I say yeah OK, when in a heated shop, but it will not start when very cold, but fires up instantly if I remove the airbox and trickle a tiny bit of gas into the carb opening. No matter how cold, even at -35C.
> 
> Maybe a primer?


The yamahas that I'm familiar with have a fuel pump which sets them apart from other blowers in both good and in bad ways. I have a theory that the pump diaphragm gets stiff with age (and cold) and reduces its flow. I've tried applying some lung pressure to the tank fill opening and have found that will produce a start in the first two pulls. 
So if your blower is 20+ years old then I think the top shelf solution is to replace the pump or the diaphragm. Next best is apply lung pressure if it's sat for a week or two. Next next best is to drill a small hole in the air housing for an injected supplement as you're doing. Any of these methods will work.


----------



## Jake the bosun (Nov 3, 2020)

This is a 2018 model, and it did this since new. At -35 C "applying some lung pressure...." would likely end any snow-blowing for the day, or likely longer! I wouldn't even be able to phone for help! But then the gas fumes would likely alter my perception of pain. I will check out the pump idea though. Thanks for the reply!
(Funny story ; Propane delivery guy came a few years back, spilled some on the driveway when he disconnected. It is a clear liquid below -35C. The "punch" line came when I walked through it by accident and then went into the house and threw my boots onto the boot rack in the laundry room. Something called Methyl-Captane (I think) smells like rotten eggs, but really really strong, and lasts all night.)


----------

